# Grey Knights Advice



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, next weekend is my first tourny since the Grey Knights codex was released. I have had a look through the codex and at some of the stats, rules etc and know a bit about the units

Basically, I'm wondering how to play my Chaos against them. Do I treat them like a normal Space Marine army, capitalizing on the low(ish) model count to clear the board? Should I be going into combat with them, or shooting them to death? Do normal Space Marine tactics (more or less) apply?

Cheers Guys


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

What ever you do, DO NOT assault them unless you are extremely confident you can win the round. TBH its just what i have experienced from playing against them, they are powerful assault based army with lots of short range firepower that make oblits cry out with jealousy. 

I think the best way to deal with them is to shoot them from a distance then assault in gangs to aout number them. As good as they are in assault numbers will bring them down, just watch out for that Draigo guy, last week he kiled and entire BA army on his own in a ASSUALT. 

Thats just two cents worth hope it helped


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Lord Rahl said:


> As good as they are in assault numbers will bring them down, just watch out for that Draigo guy, last week he kiled and entire BA army on his own in a ASSUALT.
> 
> Thats just two cents worth hope it helped


:shok: Thats.... Thats actually quite insane.... *note to self, shoot Draigo if he gets close*

Thanks, that does help. Seems to me shooting them is the way to go, then assault whatevers left by turn 3-4


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Ach! A Chaos player scared of some spess mahreens!!?? When in doubt, BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!

Or Havoks. Havoks will wreck their day.


----------



## SlamHammer (Mar 28, 2011)

As a Grey Knight player, I give you a little advice what to look out for:

- Units of Terminators/Purifiers with Halberds. Inititive 6 with 2 attacks at S5 (Hammerhand) that ignore armor means that you are going to lose about half or more of a squad when you charge or nearly a whole squad when you get assualted. Shoot these squads with anti-TEQ weapons before they get to you.

- Never Multi-assualt Purifiers or let them Multi-assualt you. Cleansing Fire spreads to all enemy units in the assualt and hits half (4+ per guy) of the total involved. No reason to give them more free hits.

- Do not try to take Crowe out in Close Combat. He has Heroic Sacrifice to eat your best dude and Cleansing Fire to mop up hordes. Plus he gets more attacks the more you surround him. Moral of the story, hit him with a Lascannon.

- If you see a wall of Psycannons (4 or more in an area), leave that shit alone. Hit on 3+, Wound on 2+, 4 Shots, and Rending is not something you want to walk through. Maximize your range against this strategy as Psycannons are limited to 24" and force them to move and fire, reducing thier effectiveness. 

- The Psyrifle Dreadnought (TLAC, Psybolt Ammo) will give you headaches. It will bust your transports, Instant Death many of your HQs on a failed save, and threaten a huge range area. When that is all said and done, it will bog down combat with units that have almost no way of hurting it. Prioritize Psyrifle Dreads as a must kill threat or they will be a major reason your strategy was hampered.

There you go, a few things to look forward to. I choose these units to discuss because they are the ones you are most likely to see in a Tournament. Good Luck!

PS: Grey Knights Rule...lol.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Watch out for the jokearo you can have 2 of them for every obliterator and up to squads of 12.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Think like this: Shoot the fuck everything at the Paladins before they can assault. EVERYTHING! (Put emphasis on everything.)


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

As a bandwagon jumping GK player...

Nah, I kid.
Kharn. Berzerkers. Havoks.


----------



## Malferion (Mar 9, 2011)

oblitz spam? Take as many low ap and high strength guns as you can.
And don't forget to laugh as you crush them..


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah, CSM have low model count too and as I said earlier 2 Jokearo for 1 oblit.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the help


----------



## The Lions Sword (May 16, 2008)

Psyfilemen Dreds must absolutely be your #1 priority. That is there anti-tank at long range, and unless you get ridiculous lucky with cover save rolls, that's at least an immobilized vehicle for every dred that fired. You absolutely MUST do something to them, as fortitude allows them to ignore shaken or stunned results. My DE Raiders cry every time they hit the table (it doesn't help that the DE's transports are as dangerous to the troops they are transporting than to my opponent).

An absolute must is some form of psychic defense. Shut down the powers, like hammerhand, Sanctuary, or even the fortitude is huge, as that is a major source of their "punch". 

Charging into hand-to-hand with them should be a last resort. Multi-wound models, monsterous creatures, and IC's should stay away from hand-to-hand as much as possible due to the fact that one psychic test will give the entire squad instant-death force weapons. 

So to re-cap: Hit the dreds hard, pop their transports to slow them down, and then flit back and forth outside of the 24" psycannon range and shoot.


----------



## Hellgore (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, I'm a GK-player since their first true incarnation in 3rd.

Don't let the forceweapons delude the fact that they are not an assault but a midrange shooting army. I WANT to be at 24" from you and shoot the crap out of you with psycannons, psyboltammo on my stormbolters, etc. It's just that they are better equipped to not get tarpitted in CC. But I had really meh close combats with GKSS where they hardly managed to kill anything - 5 Attacks in a 5 men squad with Psycannon, which results in 2.5 hits on the average and - if you're really lucky - 2 kills on a unit without Inv saves. And if you don't get hammerhand off this can drop to 1 or zero if you roll badly. 
It's better with Purifiers and Termies but they are NOT cc-specialists either as they lack the durabillity in form of having a good inv-save. They have problems against TH/SS-termies and Grey Hunters with their counterattack and 1 base attack more are also a pain in the a$$ because they are roughly 25 percent cheaper even though they don't get power weapons. 

If a libby is in say a termie unit with a banner, then you can start talking. 3 base attacks at Init 10 with S6? Yes please the not-so-good inv-save doesn't matter then. 

So, charge your berzerkers into Strike and Interceptorsquads, as you have the initiative advantage of FC and loads of attacks. Lay plasma fire on Termies and all S8 weaponry on Paladins. In the end, Purifiers die like every other marine but costs normally at least 26 points per with halberd.

GKs can defend themselves in CC but they are not truely a CC-army. So shoot them to pieces and charge the remains with your specialists. 

You shouldn't bring daemons or psykers though as they are just food for the anti-equipment of GK.

I fought against two different CSM players and armies so far and wiped them by turn 5. Both. But not because of my CC-prowess but because of that devastating firepower that GK deliver at 24"


----------



## Darksider (Nov 18, 2009)

my advice on GK is very simple- since its a new codex and a lot of people tend to be worried about the power they have GK players tend to have a lot of false confidence about the survivability of their units- however unless they're using paladins GK units actually can't take that much in the way of firepower due to their low model count. in short, fire the plasma cannons!


----------



## KhorneFlakes (Jan 4, 2011)

Or failing all of that, petition Games Workshop to get Matt Ward off Codex duty. Not all of us Astartes players consider Rob Guilliman our "spiritual liege," nor do we enjoy tales of Sisters of Battle being wiped out by the truckload by a single Chaos Marine who happened to be jogging through the neighborhood.

I'll get off my soapbox now.

From my limited exposure to 4E and 5E Grey Knights, stop the Dreads as fast as you can, and always use numbers. I've seen "statistically weaker" Chaos and Eldar forces take out Grey Knights by weakening them with Dark Reaper or Havoc barrages from long range, then blitzing the thinned Knights with Harlequins/Shining Spears or Berzerkers. The key to me seems to pick your battles judiciously, take out the Dreads fast, and use overwhelming force/numbers to overcome their Assault stats.


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

In a Recent game, I made an Ork player quit on turn 4. the # of wounds and 2+/5+ save on the dreadknight was just what did him in. Make sure to have some AP2/AP1 long range fire for this unit before it gets in close.


----------

